# Schwann Packard What Did I Buy



## Melhager (May 21, 2018)

I bought this from a friend in a local Packard club . He said it was a 1939 but wasn't sure. It was restored about 12 years ago.There were no numbers visible on the bottom because of the paint.What do I have? What tank would be correct ? Thanks


----------



## fordmike65 (May 21, 2018)

Schwann?


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 21, 2018)

Looks to be a prewar Schwinn. Serial number on bottom crank of frame should have a number stamped. Can you post a pic of it?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 21, 2018)

You have a parts Bike. Not restored .. just painted to make shiny with repop wrong year parts .... it would take some coin to make it correct. All I’m seeing is a fork and a frame.... 400 dollar bike as it sits... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2018)

I agree with Obi. Before I went chasing a $1200 tank there are a lot of other things I would correct--paint included. Personally I would enjoy this one as-is. To make this correct would get you upside down quick. V/r Shawn


----------



## Melhager (May 21, 2018)

There were no numbers visible under the crank because of the paint filling them. I figured that it was prewar because of the locking forks and the stand.It is a very good riding bike.I was checking to see what year it would be.I also got fenders and wheels with it .And I know it is a  Schwinn  not a Schwann


----------



## fordmike65 (May 21, 2018)

Melhager said:


> There were no numbers visible under the crank because of the paint filling them. I figured that it was prewar because of the locking forks and the stand.It is a very good riding bike.I was checking to see what year it would be.I also got fenders and wheels with it .And I know it is a  Schwinn  not a Schwann



Just wondering if it's some kinda insider code. I see "Schwann" used quite frequently...


----------



## Melhager (May 21, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Just wondering if it's some kinda insider code. I see "Schwann" used quite frequently...



Nope....Just wasn't paying attention


----------



## GTs58 (May 21, 2018)

Can you tell if it's actually paint? Maybe it's powdercoated? I'd check out the bottom bracket for any indentations and then start sanding with a dremel where the SN is normally located. I've seen way to many so called restorations where the serial numbers are filled in. Obviously they were done by someone that didn't have  clue.  Nice looking bike and some Schwinn paint detailing would definitely give it boost.


----------



## Melhager (May 21, 2018)

Yes it's paint.It was done very well.I like the bike.It's in great condition. I was just trying to see what year it was for sure and what tank it should have.I will take another look to see if I can find any numbers




GTs58 said:


> Can you tell if it's actually paint? Maybe it's powdercoated? I'd check out the bottom bracket for any indentations and then start sanding with a dremel where the SN is normally located. I've seen way to many so called restorations where the serial numbers are filled in. Obviously they were done by someone that didn't have  clue.  Nice looking bike and some Schwinn paint detailing would definitely give it boost.[/QUOTE


----------



## GTs58 (May 21, 2018)

Sand away and get the SN. The bike is black and the bottom of the BB shell is never seen with the bike upright. Do a nice job removing the paint and then do some touch up paint after the stampings are cleaned out.


----------



## Melhager (May 21, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Sand away and get the SN. The bike is black and the bottom of the BB shell is never seen with the bike upright. Do a nice job removing the paint and then do some touch up paint after the stampings are cleaned out.



It's actually dark blue


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 21, 2018)

Melhager said:


> I bought this from a friend in a local Packard club . He said it was a 1939 but wasn't sure. It was restored about 12 years ago.There were no numbers visible on the bottom because of the paint.What do I have? What tank would be correct ? Thanks
> 
> First: WELCOME to theCABE! 2nd: I too LOVE Packard autos, and you have a beautiful coupe! 3rd: There is much GOOD Wisdom and Knowledge here on this sight; and, we tease a lot.... but that only means you've made a good entrance, so don't even act like you noticed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Melhager (May 21, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome.I have been around a while and can take the teasing


----------



## ZE52414 (May 21, 2018)

If it’s a 39 frame this one would work. These tanks are pretty pricey these days. I’d try to get the serial number before you go buy a 2000$ tank though.


----------



## barneyguey (May 21, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Schwann?



It's that outfit that delivers ice cream and other frozen products to your house.


----------



## dave the wave (May 21, 2018)

its a great looking bike !! get on and ride it and enjoy it !!


----------



## Melhager (May 22, 2018)

dave the wave said:


> its a great looking bike !! get on and ride it and enjoy it !!



Thanks. That is what I plan to do.


----------



## Melhager (May 22, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> It's that outfit that delivers ice cream and other frozen products to your house.



I LOVE Ice Cream !!


----------



## phantom (May 22, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Just wondering if it's some kinda insider code. I see "Schwann" used quite frequently...



It's a cousin to the often used " Scwin "


----------



## bikemonkey (May 25, 2018)

phantom said:


> It's a cousin to the often used " Scwin "



and the less often used Schwine...as in latter year Pacific Bicycle "Schwinns".


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 5, 2018)

frame, fork, crank and chain ring are old. the rest is new.  wouldn't the post war tank fit this frame and save a big bunch of money?

bikes don't have to be 'correct" to be fun.


----------

